# Drivers Republic Feature



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Magazines, road tests, motorsport events, driving stories | Features | DRIVERS REPUBLIC

Living with the GTR

Great feature and even better thats me in my car in the middle page!!!

JB contacted me and asked me for a write up and two weeks later its there!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Great read thanks for sharing PP.

I wont mention the 7 speed transmission part.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

perhaps you should count reverse as well 

OK read but please don't use a presure hose on the paint


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Why not? Mine has been rinsed with a pressure washer many times to no ill effect.

DR is still so clunky to use though. Forever opening new windows and different formats to show articles. And there is no way to leave comments or feedback on them!

I Tweeted Jethro instead and asked him when the 7 speed upgrade would be available!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> DR is still so clunky to use though. Forever opening new windows and different formats to show articles. And there is no way to leave comments or feedback on them!


can't see why they don't present it like Auto-Journals personally:bowdown1:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> can't see why they don't present it like Auto-Journals personally:bowdown1:


Quite!


----------



## white gtr 35 (May 2, 2009)

*Very good review*

Excellent work and an enjoyable read:thumbsup:. Well done and thank you for sharing. If....... I had the literary talent to write an article it would have mirrored nearly all the points you made.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

if you turn up the pressure it does the soft paint no good.....


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

pressure washers should only be used to foam the car to start...according to alex and rob from serious performance and those dudes know their stuff.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 22, 2003)

well there are loads of variables with paint and it does depend how you wash it and how far away the pressure washer is away from the paint. I wash mine at a good distance and do not concentrate on one area (nice sweeping motion). I would say that its the equivalent of driving fast in the rain tbh! I honestly think theres nothing wrong with doing it this way as a hose is much worse in my opinion as overtime you end up with many more swirls due to the micoscopic dirt particles not getting washed away.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Why not? Mine has been rinsed with a pressure washer many times to no ill effect.
> 
> DR is still so clunky to use though. Forever opening new windows and different formats to show articles. And there is no way to leave comments or feedback on them!
> 
> I Tweeted Jethro instead and asked him when the 7 speed upgrade would be available!


Also talks about 480bhp instead of 485 and I think he's referring to the gearbox setting switch which he calls the 4wd settings switch. Having said all that it's a great article and I would have expected nothing less from one of the EVO guys :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Isn't it officially rated at 485ps which is 478bhp?

I must say, that is very hard to believe!


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

What a brilliant read!

He makes so many good points for the unbelievers.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Why not? Mine has been rinsed with a pressure washer many times to no ill effect.
> 
> DR is still so clunky to use though. Forever opening new windows and different formats to show articles. And there is no way to leave comments or feedback on them!
> 
> I Tweeted Jethro instead and asked him when the 7 speed upgrade would be available!



David, you can leave comments or feedback on the features in the 'Dialogue' section, I mentioned the 7 speed business there. I thought I'd been sold a duffer or perhaps DR had been given a special Nissan Press car that some Porsche forums seemed convinced about!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

turbobungle said:


> David, you can leave comments or feedback on the features in the 'Dialogue' section, I mentioned the 7 speed business there. I thought I'd been sold a duffer or perhaps DR had been given a special Nissan Press car that some Porsche forums seemed convinced about!!


I'm sure you're right and I may even have done so once before! But the fact it is sooo inaccessible renders it next to useless...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

axolotl said:


> Also talks about 480bhp instead of 485 and I think he's referring to the gearbox setting switch which he calls the 4wd settings switch. Having said all that it's a great article and I would have expected nothing less from one of the EVO guys :thumbsup:


did we ever discuss power output on the forum?

mine certainly moves fast for such a 400 something bhp, fatty


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well in the interests of journalism I will be putting my car on a rolling road shortly to see what it reckons the power is.

But as there is no reliable method of accurately measuring transmission losses, it's all guesswork at the end of the day...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> But as there is no reliable method of accurately measuring transmission losses, it's all guesswork at the end of the day...


hmmm

- do we assume the GTR loses less on transmission because it defaults to RWD?

- on full tilt acceleration this car feels like an ultra power lightweight; what is the secret to this? More power than quoted?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

keep it quiet but there's a di-lithium crystal anti-matter device hidden under the boot carpet...that's what makes the famous rattling sound


----------

